# كل شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير - 11 شريط كامليييييييييين



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*الموضوع ده فيه تجميع لكل الشرايط بتاعت
كورال القطيع الصغير
(كنيسة مارجرجس بالجيوشى - شبرا)
11 شريط كاملين ​*


*كورال القطيع الصغير   على سيرفر منتدى الكنيسه *

*اولا شريط احكى يا تاريخ 
الاصدار الثامن*
*1- احكى يا تاريخ*
*2-كنيستى كنيستى*
*3-نورى نورى*
*4-مين يقدم نفسه *
*5-لما كان الدم *
*6-يا مارمينا يا عجايبى*
*7-دوبى دوبى فينا*
*8-جدو حكالى حكاية *
*9-انبا برسوم العريان*
*10-كان فيه عنقود عنب*
*11-كان فى كنيسه *
*
للتحميل


شريط احكى يا تاريخ لكورال القطيع الصغير.zip

يتبع
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*ثانيا شريط وانا اريحكم*
*الاصدار العاشر*​ 
*الوجة الاول *
*1- تعالو الى *
*2- يا طبيبى *
*3- انا ربك *
*4- افتح صفحة جديدة *
*5- تين اسبى - لغتنا *
*6- من القديس بولس*
*الوجة التانى *
*1- شجرة الطاعه*
*2- البطل الشهيد بستافروس *
*3- ثؤطوكيه السبت *
*4- ربيتنى باستقامة *
*5- اشهدى للزمان *
*6- خاتمة *
للتحميل

وانا اريحكم
*يتبع*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كورال القطيع الصغير*

شريط هوس ايروف 
الوجة الاول 
1- مقدمة 
2- مرد الهوس التالت 
3- جزء من الهوس الاول 
4- قال الرب لموسى 
5- جزء من الهوس الاول 
6- الهوس التانى 
7- فلنرتل مع داود 
8- رتلو للذى صلب عنا 
9- الله الازلى 
10- المجمع 
الوجة التانى 
1-ذكصولجيات باكر 
2- الهوس الرابع 
3- ابصاليه السبت 
4-جزء من ثيؤطوكيه الاتنين 
5-جزء من ثيؤطوكيه الاحد 
6- ختام الثيؤطوكيات 
7- جزء من تفاسير السبت 
8-خاتمة 

للتحميل

هوس إيرف - كورال القطيع الصغير.rar
*يتبع* ​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كورال القطيع الصغير*

شريط يسوع رفيقى 
الاصدار التاسع



1- يسوع رفيقى 
2- ليحل المسيح بالايمان 
3- كلمة فى ودنك
4- ليه تضايق وليه
5- قديسنا اسمة الانبا رويس
6- يسوع علمنا لما نصوم
الوجة التانى 
1- انت راعى 
2- وراجع لك يا يسوع 
3- لا تدينو كى لا تدانو
4- مش ممكن 
5- ملاكى الحارس 
6- تون سينا

للتحميل 

يسوع رفيقى
​


----------



## ميلاد لولو (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

شكرررررررررررررا لك


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*شريط الراعى والقطيع

الاصدار السابع
كورال القطيع الصغير



مقدمة
بنشوفك ياربي
يلا بسرعة اتحرك
محتاج إيه
اللي يسمع كلامك
الأمير الشحات
مين نلاقيه وقت الضيق
محتاج لك يايسوع
خرج الزارع مرة
يسوع بيدور علي
انهارده عيد
يسوع طول عمره بينادي
ربنا موجود

للتحميل

شريط الراعي والقطيع.rar
​*


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*الملكة والامير 

أنا عصفور.
أم النور جيتي.
الناس جت.
أنت منارة الأقداس.
انت ياعدرا ستنا.
سلامنا إليك ياأم المعونة.
أسعد الأيام.
أوبريت مارجرجس

للتحميل 

شريط الملكة والامير - كورال القطيع الصغير.rar
​*


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*شريط "لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير" 
الاصدار الحادى عشر


المقدمة 
 لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير 
 هاحكيلكم عن حبيبى 
 انت يا عدرا ستنا
 قلبى صغير زى المزود 
 يا مارجرجس يا شفيعنا 
 الله الأزلى قبل الادهار 
 الشهدا حبوك 
 ربنا موجود
يسوع طول عمره بينادى
*​


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*شريط نجم أذاب الجليد 
الاصدار الثانى 



شريط نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير 

 + Happy birthdayيوم عيد ميلادك

نجم أذاب الجليد + ياللا تعالو بينا على مكان فادينا 

قلبى صغير زى المزود + فى جو المذود الهادى

عودة الفردوس + سر التجسد

من زمان وانت يا يسوع + العدرا ويوسف النجار + ليه يا رب اخترت المذود

كانت ليلة من الشتا (مبدع الكون فى مذود)

فى العيد نجرى ونلعب
​*


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*شريط رنم وافرح
الاصدار الخامس 



السنة الجديدة
الشهدا حبوك
يوم الرب
اربعة لما تتناول
خلى بالك يا عينيا (عربى وانجليزى)
خطوة خطوة
بابا يسوع
فوق الشجرة
نود المذود
لا تهتموا بالغد
شوف بعينيك
الخوف
الكداب
شفت القطة
تولا توم
سوا سوا
احنا بنحبك
أنا عصفور صداح 
أجدادنا الشهداء
ينودع سنة مرت
النجاح (ترنيمة بتتكلم عن انتظار نتيجة الامتحانات)

الجزء الاول 

الجزء التانى
*​


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

شريط (شيرى)

كورال القطيع الصغير
تمجيد السيدة العذراء والشهيد مارجرجس

01 Track 1.wma

02 Track 2.wma

03 Track 3.wma

04 Track 4.wma

05 Track 5.wma

06 Track 6.wma

07 Track 7.wma

08 Track 8.wma

09 Track 9.wma

10 Track 10.wma

11 Track 11.wma
​


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*

*شريط "أجراس أجراس" 

 أجراس أجراس 
 أنا بحبك يا ربى 
 أنا مسيحى أنا مسيحى 
 المقدمة 
 بين صخور البحر الأحمر 
 علشان يسوع 
 فادينا ادانا اقوى سلاح 
 مين ساكن فى قلبك مين 
 هاحكيلكم عن حبيبى 
 يا بخت اللى يكون سهران 
 يا رسل المسيح*​


----------



## ROWIS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري تحميل كل الشرايط 
مرسي خالص خالص 
جهود اكتر من رائع ليكم انتوا الاتنين
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## ROWIS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياريت تعيدوا رفع الترنيمه بتاع

ورجاء محبه بلاش موقع الفورشير لانه بطئ قوي قوي
انا ممكن اساعدكم في الفرع بس بلاش الموقع ده علشان الناس كلها تستفاد لاني حقيقي لما بلاقي شريط علي الموقع ده بكسل قوي ويمكن مش بنزله خالص*​


----------



## ROWIS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اسف مكتبش الترنيمه اللي عايز يتاعد رفعها
*3- ثؤطوكيه السبت *
*من الشريط التاني*


----------



## god love 2011 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررر على الترانيموربنا معاك ويباركك​​


----------



## cobcob (17 نوفمبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> *ياريت تعيدوا رفع الترنيمه بتاع
> 
> ورجاء محبه بلاش موقع الفورشير لانه بطئ قوي قوي
> انا ممكن اساعدكم في الفرع بس بلاش الموقع ده علشان الناس كلها تستفاد لاني حقيقي لما بلاقي شريط علي الموقع ده بكسل قوي ويمكن مش بنزله خالص*​



*صدقنى يا رويس ده الموقع الوحيد اللى شغال معايا
كل الباقيين مش بعرف ارفع عليهم أى حاجة
عموما احنا بنحاول دايما نرفع على السيرفر
وعموما كل ما بنقدر نعيد رفع حاجة على السيرفر بنرفعها
معلش بقى استحملنا شوية*​


----------



## ROWIS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *صدقنى يا رويس ده الموقع الوحيد اللى شغال معايا
> كل الباقيين مش بعرف ارفع عليهم أى حاجة
> عموما احنا بنحاول دايما نرفع على السيرفر
> وعموما كل ما بنقدر نعيد رفع حاجة على السيرفر بنرفعها
> معلش بقى استحملنا شوية*​



*بسيطه قوليلي علي الموقع اللي مش بتعرفوا ترفعي عليه وانا اعملك شرح بالفيديو خطوة بخطوة فيه الطريقه اللي ترفعي عليه بيها
انا تحت امركم المهم تريحونا في التحميل
هههههههههه
وطالما انتوا بتعرفوا ترفعوا علي السيرفر خلاص ما ترفعوا عليه دايما هو هايفرق ايه يعني عن الفورشير
بل بالعكس اسرع واكبر وكامل التحكم فيه

*​


----------



## رامى ميلاد عياد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد ربنا يعوضك متعرفوش انا بحب الكورال القطيع اد ايه


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير على المجهود الرائع
مشكور كتييير لتعبك



​_


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> *بسيطه قوليلي علي الموقع اللي مش بتعرفوا ترفعي عليه وانا اعملك شرح بالفيديو خطوة بخطوة فيه الطريقه اللي ترفعي عليه بيها
> انا تحت امركم المهم تريحونا في التحميل
> هههههههههه
> وطالما انتوا بتعرفوا ترفعوا علي السيرفر خلاص ما ترفعوا عليه دايما هو هايفرق ايه يعني عن الفورشير
> ...




*ميرسى يا سيدى
انا هاقترح عليك اقتراح
ابعتلى اسم الموقع اللى شايف انه سريع واستخدامه بسيط
وانا هحاول ارفع عليه​*


----------



## ROWIS (19 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *ميرسى يا سيدى​*
> * انا هاقترح عليك اقتراح​*
> * ابعتلى اسم الموقع اللى شايف انه سريع واستخدامه بسيط​*
> * وانا هحاول ارفع عليه​*


*
في www.Mediafire.com
فيه كل حاجه ونفس امكانdات الفورشير ولكن السرعه غير محدوده  و المساحه غير محدوده 
ولكن في حاجه تاخدي بالك منها ان ساعات ناس بيستخدموا برامج تحميل علشان يحملوا منه زي برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر لو معندهمش نسخه نضيفه زي 5.12 او اخر نسخه منه 5.15 التحميل هايجي يوقف معاهم عند 99% ودي حلها زي ما قولت نسخه البرنامج الاخبرة اللي هي Internet download Manager 5.15 بس كده
اقصي حد لمساحه الملف المرفوع 100 ميجا طول ما انتي بتدخلي عل حسابك مرة كل 60 يوم علي  الاقل يبقي كل الملفات اللي هاتبقي في حسابك شغاله علي طول يعني مفيش حاجه اسمها بعد 30 يوم تتمسح

والتحميل منه اسهل ما يمكن ممكن  تحملي اكتر من ملف في وقت واحد مفيش حاجه اسمها فترة انتظار قبل تحميل الملف مجرد ما تضغطي علي الرابط ويدخل لصفحه التحميل تضغطي علي التحميل ويبدا فورا 
وكمان بيدعم استكمال التحميل
علي ما أظن مفيش احسن من كده
وممكن تيجي علي ملف معين وتحجبيه عن الناس علشان محدش يحمله او تعملي اعاده تسميه للملفات وممكن تعملي فولدرات فيه 
يعني حاجه جميله خالص
وليكي من عندي اي ملف ترفعيه علي الموقع ده ايديني الرابط وانا هحولك الرابط لموقع الرابيدشير او مواقع تانيه كتير
علشان يبقي عندك للملف رابطين علي الاقل علشان اللي مش بيعرف يحمل من هنا يحمل من هنا
ودي احدث نسخه من برنامج الانترنت داون لود مانجر واللي فيها امكانيه رهيبه وهي انك تحملي اي فيديو من موقع اليوتيوب ولكن خدي بالك بعد تنزيلها بتطلب منك اعاده تشغيل الجهاز
http://rapidshare.com/files/164804787/Rowis_IDM.5.12.rar

ولو في اي حاجه تانيه انا موجود
*​


----------



## amirawadid (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجموعة دى


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شرائط جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:warning:


----------



## amany_2011 (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود لكن ليه لما بنزل الترانيم بتنزل مش كاملة للاخر؟


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

الله يسلم ها..ايدين ..ميرسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا جو 

ميرررسى على الشرائط  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بج بيشو (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تجميع كل شرايط كورال القطيع الصغير بجد عمل رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*عمل ومجهود رائع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك​*


----------



## knknknkn (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا سلام لو تجمعهم كلهم فى لينك واحد.بدل العذاب دة.وخصوصا انى بنتى خوتانى وعايزة ترانيم اطفال

علشان الحفلة فى الكنيسة

ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

knknknkn قال:


> يا سلام لو تجمعهم كلهم فى لينك واحد.بدل العذاب دة.وخصوصا انى بنتى خوتانى وعايزة ترانيم اطفال
> 
> علشان الحفلة فى الكنيسة
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب



*الشرائط تستحق هذا العذاب

فلا تبخل به

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## mina aalraheb (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا بجد عهلى المجهود الرائع بصراحه الشرايط بتفكرنى بطفولتى خاصة شريط الملكه والأمير و الراعى والقطيع و هوس ايروف 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## السيد مرعي (25 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع بالتوفيق


----------



## daughter jesus (5 فبراير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii mooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*رائع بجد .. مجهود جبار شكرا ليكم كلكم*


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: كورال القطيع الصغير*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط الراعى والقطيع
> 
> الاصدار السابع
> كورال القطيع الصغير
> ...





*الشريط ناقص ترنيمتين مهمين جدا ليا ... ياريت اللى يعرف طريقهم يضعهم .. و ربنا يعوضه

يسوع بيدور علي
يلا بسرعة اتحرك

شكرا​*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2010)

*هحاول ادورلك عليهم اخويا الغالى 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (13 مارس 2010)

*شكراً جداً ليك عل الشرائط الرائعة

بس كان نفسي تكون في لينكات للشرايط كلها مرة واحدة ..لأن كل شريط موجود هنا ترنيمة ترنيمة​*


----------



## Mina dany (15 مارس 2010)

shokran lek kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## joy rufaeel (12 ديسمبر 2010)

هو بس انا مش عارفة لية فية لينكات مش شعالة ومش موجودة


----------



## joy rufaeel (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد اذنكم لو حد يقدر يرفعها على مواقع تانية .......................
                                                                      نقولة كتير كتير ميرسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*احكى يا تاريخ


وأنا اريحكم*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود جميل جدا
شكرا جداا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

joy rufaeel قال:


> هو بس انا مش عارفة لية فية لينكات مش شعالة ومش موجودة





joy rufaeel قال:


> بعد اذنكم لو حد يقدر يرفعها على مواقع تانية .......................
> نقولة كتير كتير ميرسى


تم تعديل جميع اللينكات
لو فى اى لينكات فيها مشكلة ياريت يتم وضعها هنا
هنا الابلاغ عن الروابط التى لا تعمل
وهيتم التعديل بإذن ربنا
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## nanosh_smile (24 يونيو 2011)

انا محتاجه اعرف هو شريط يسوع رفيقى اصدار سنه كام؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

[SIZE="5"  [B] [SIZE="5"]لا توجد كلمات تكفى للشكر

ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضكم بكل الخير[/SIZE][/B][/SIZE]


----------



## EZZAT9 (18 يوليو 2012)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## akmalfad (25 يوليو 2017)

مجهود جباربجد


----------

